# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  نحوه ذخیره کردن بکاپ روی یه سیستم دیگه

## Behnam6670

سلام دوستان 
من میخوام روی یه سیستم دیگه بصورت اتوماتیک هرشب بکاپ بگیرم
یه job تعریف کردم که این کارو میکنه ولی روی سیستم خودم بکاپ میگیره و روی یه سیستم دیگه مسیر رو نمیشناسه با این که مجوز کامل رو به اون سیستم دارم 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چجوری میشه بکاپهارو رو یه سیستم دیگه ذخیره کنیم

----------


## sotodeh

سلام
تا اونجایی که من میدونم Sql server  آدرس شبکه  رو پشتیبانی نمی کنه  برای این کار شما باید با maintenance plan یک بک آپ روی سیستم مبدا بگیرید بعد یک فایل batایجاد کنید که توی اون با دستور XCopy آدرس فایل مبدا و مقصد  رو بدی بعد از این مرحله فایل Bat رو بصورت یک Schadule در ویندوز معرفی کنید تا در ساعت مورد نظرتون فایل اجرا بشه و توسط اون فایل بک آپ رو از مبدا به مقصد کپی کنه.

----------


## mandanim

دوست عزیز می تونی یه MAP بذاری 
کل مشکلت حل میشه

----------


## H.Jafari

سلام
شما دستور map کردن اون درایو رو باید روی اس کیو ال هم اجرا کنی 
تا بتونی زمان تنظیم بک آپ مسیر map شده رو انتخاب کنی
دستور Map کردن :
EXEC sp_configure 'show advanced options', 1;
GO
RECONFIGURE;
GO


EXEC sp_configure 'xp_cmdshell',1
GO
RECONFIGURE
GO


EXEC XP_CMDSHELL 'net use Z: \\ServerName\ShareName Password /USER:Domain\User /PERSISTENT:yes'

----------

